# oval office 4-16-09



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey who's up for some of the best burgers in town! o beer too! also planning our spring fish fry. come on down. 

scot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hey scot don't forget the BS ...............i'll be there.:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I was gonna say something about a fish fry myself. Getting late. Supposed to be rough this weekend. Would it be a good weekend for it? I only got a little fish left, but, whatthehell....


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm there! Are we having the fish fry on Thursday or just planning for the fish fry?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

the fish fry is not this weekend ! we have not plenned it yet. we are going to do so at the oval office on thrusday! come on down! see ya fish on!

scot


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey fla scout where are you? are you and kevin going to be there thursday?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I sent you a pm. I'll be there tomorrow night. I have just been really busy with the budget this week. The boss leaves for a weeklong fishing trip to south Florida tomorrow so we're trying to get things wrapped up before she leaves. I talked to Deb and she said we were more than welcome to have the fish fry at the Oval Office if we want.


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

will see everyone tomorrow night


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

What time are you guys going??? :letsdrink


----------

